# Privoxy not starting up properply... help, please

## webhawg

I've used Privoxy for awhile now with much success.  But, the last few days it will not start for me.  I was using the stable 3.0.12 release and then upgraded to the latest 3.0.16 release.  The service will not start for either release.  I've changed the log settings within the config file and the log still does not give me enough details to get it starting again.

Anyone else having the same issues?  Any suggestions?  Thanks.

----------

## webhawg

**BUMP**

Any help with this?  I haven't found any solutions from searching the forums.

----------

## keenblade

From time to time it happens to me, too. You have to change all the ownership of the config and related files to privoxy privoxy like this:

```

ls - l /etc/privoxy

and

ls -l /var/log/privoxy/

then if any file belongs to root then change it like this:

chown privoxy:privoxy /etc/privoxy/config

```

----------

## webhawg

 *keenblade wrote:*   

> From time to time it happens to me, too. You have to change all the ownership of the config and related files to privoxy privoxy like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> ls - l /etc/privoxy
> ...

 

Thanks, this seems to be working for me so far.  I really appreciate the help.

----------

## keenblade

You're welcome.

----------

